# Bye Bye 23 Hello 27rsds



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, today we finally traded in the 23rs for a 27rsds. With the great burb from Jim(thanks!) We were able to upgrade. The dw gave me the go ahead and we both really like the floor plan. I especially like the full size bathroom. Anyway we also decided this will be the last one until we get a 1ton truck and fifth wheel, which wont be for awhile. So I also got the go ahead for some mods. The problem is the dealer which is great did not want to do any welding. So I brought the tt to ehardts in Des Plaines for some mods. They are flipping the axels and welding a hitch to the back for a bike rack. While I was there The dealer said are u ever going to get an electic jack, I have them on sale for 250. I said why not. On the flip side I picked it up without the dw due to our 4 y.o. having surgery for tonsils/adnoids/ and ear tubes. The wind was gusting to 35mph so it was a little nerveracking driving the tt for the first time without a co-pilot. But then again the 23 was nerve-racking at first. Can't wait to get out there and start camping!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the bigger Outback Mike! That is great floorplan and I'm looking forward to seeing it in person this summer!

The Suburban will tow that trailer like a dream. It gave me NO problems in the PNW and I'm confident you will quickly see just how awesome Quadrasteer is when you are backing in that LOOOOOONGGGGGGEEEERRRRR Outback.

Don't forget you might need to purchase a new receiver hitch due to the increase height once the axles are flipped. I had to purchase a new one when I did the flip on our 28RSS.

Did you get them to install scissor jacks? Your stock stabilizers might not reach all the way now or might not give enough support due to being opened so far.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

congrats and welcome to the 27RSDS club.







We love ours and know you will be happy. As we spoke earlier, the Burb should do a fine job of towing the new TT.
Enjoy,
Brian
Send photos of the axle flip when you can. I'm thinking of doing the same.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats!!! on the 27rsds, you won't regret it. I would love to do the axle flip, maybe one day. Enjoy!

Brad


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback. We will need to see pics soon....

Mark


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Congrats and welcome to the 27RSDS club!







You're gonna love the floor plan.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep! Welcome to the 27RSDS Club! my favorite mod of all is we switched the bathroom door to open up against the tub instead to the toilet.


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

I went from a 24' to the 30' and it took me a while to get use to it but it seems to back easier to me.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

As a former 27RSDS owner, I have to tell you.......if I had to do it all over again, I should have KEPT the 27RSDS. It is by-far one of the best floorplans for families, couples, etc. The only thing I would have changed would be the steptub, which many people have done with great success. It offered privacy to both ends of the unit, which was unbeatable.
Darlene


----------

